# Interesting profiles



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

found this site selling very interesting side profiles that from what i can tell are to scale, what's interesting is the ground objects they've drawn them with, very interesting, a large range of aircraft too...........

one snag, it's a french site however the link i've posted should take you to the english version, it's worth a look, quite cheap too........

http://www.jeanbellis.com/en/index.html

just select the area you're interested in at the sides...........


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 26, 2005)

Those are some nice prints!

Too bad the Dauntless and the P38 are in French markings..........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

yeah i'd noticed rather allot of the planes were in frehc markings, kinda ruins it..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2005)

Hell theres a P.108! No picture though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2005)

are you willing to risk €1.5 + p&p to find out what it's like


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2005)

Yeah but I cant be arsed


----------

